# TV coax installed when house was built.



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Most likely it was stapled if installed before the drywall if it runs vertical parallel to the stud. It could be loose and fished through holes horizontally.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

joed said:


> Most likely it was stapled if installed before the drywall if it runs vertical parallel to the stud. It could be loose and fished through holes horizontally.


I'm thinking I can disconnect it in the cable outlet and pull it and determine by that? I can pull it back up into the attic if loose in the cavity. I could tell it was dropped vertically from the attic.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You might want to remove the end off the cable before you pull it. There might be staples that are loose but the end might still get stuck.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

joed said:


> You might want to remove the end off the cable before you pull it. There might be staples that are loose but the end might still get stuck.


Excellent advice, thank you.

I'm thinking again, lol. Wonder if I can get my little drain snake camera in to the hole the cable runs through at the top plate? Hummm I need to get back into the attic and have a look.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you will find that it is not stapled anywhere, as stapling coax is not the norm other than under a house in the crawl space.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I use little plastic clips that have one small brad for coax. Then it doesn’t get out of place or over a stud when putting up wallboard. Those clips don’t prevent pulling a wire out.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If coax cable gets squashed the video signal could be degraded. So it is better not to yank a cable out of the wall if it does not come out very easily.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did you see a number on that cable, RG6 would be nice, may be others I'm not a pro. I installed a small antenna on my roof and had some RG62 and used that, not good. Upgraded to RG6 and better reception. Your reception may not matter but while you are running cables best to ask the pros if what you have is acceptable for your antenna.

Bud
PS really enjoying NOT paying that monthly bill.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

As it turns out, that cable ran to a splitter about 6 feet from where it entered the wall. I just ran a new cable from it's location and on to the new TV location. I used RG6.

BTW, I learned many years ago that jerking on any kind of wire isn't a fruitful exercise.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

RG-62 has a characteristic impedance of 93 Ohms. CATV/MATV/CCTV uses cable that has a characteristic impedance of 75 Ohms. If coax with the wrong impedance is used, the signal is attenuated (decreased); that's why *Bud9051* had problems. On top of that, many consumer TV antennas are designed for use with the old flat twin-lead antenna wire which has a characteristic impedance of 300 Ohms and is an unbalanced signal path. Coax is a balanced signal path.

If a connection point (antenna - amplifier - TV) uses screw terminals, it's designed as a 300 Ohm connection. If a connection point uses an F-connector, it's designed as a 75 Ohm connection. Other applications may use the same type cable with different connectors.

To get them to work together you use a device that matches one impedance to another with as little attenuation as possible. It's a special transformer that matches balanced to unbalanced, that's why they're called Baluns. Some TV antennas come with a balun already installed.


----------

